#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Vlan mikrotik-switch cisco

## AlefSS

Boa tarde galera,

Estou com problemas com vlan no switch cisco.

Tenho switch cisco de 24 portas onde 1-12 ficou como vlan 10, 13-23 vlan 20 e a porta 24 trunk das vlans 10 e 20.No mikrotik criei vlan 10 e 20 na ether 6 e add faixa de ips em cada vlan.Problema é quando tento autenticar login, não autentica.

Alguém para ajudar?

----------


## enlacenet

Bom dia amigo o meu nao consigo nem comunicar as vlan entre cisco e mikrotik teria como explicar como fez

----------


## sostenes

bom dia, no cisco a porta 24 que o trunk tem que ter tag para as demais vlans.

----------


## iorijanete

bom dia
alefss os clientes que vc que autentica é computador? você já ativou o mode access nas portas?
enlacenet explica melhor seu cenário para que possamos te ajuda.

----------


## enlacenet

bom dia tenho um switch cisco 24 portas fast 2 2 giga gostaria que cada orta fosse uma vlan porem nao condigo fazer ja tentei com tag e sem tag poderia ilustra uma maneira

----------


## iorijanete

seria uma porta trunk que passaria as vlans e cada porta uma vlan é isso?

----------


## enlacenet

isso no mikrotik umas 20 vlans com uma saida em uma porta giga que entra no cisco na porta giga e da porta 1 a 20 as vlans

----------


## iorijanete

ativa a trunk com o comando "switchport mode trunk" de pois vc ativa as vlans nas sua respectivas postas com o comando "switchport mode access" caso ainda tenha alguma duvida me add: [email protected], vamos tira e depois postamos os resultados aqui ok.

----------


## enlacenet

to vendo que vc e de salvador tambem se tiver facebook e poder passar para tirar duvidas

----------


## iorijanete

https://www.facebook.com/anderson.souza.33633

----------


## sostenes

nao se esqueça do comando "no *shutdown* " para habilitar as vlans

----------


## joilson2016

Olá, amigo ler este tópico poderá ajudar você.
http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/docs...-supp-ios.html

----------


## AlefSS

Bom dia galera,

Com ajuda de um amigo consegui fazer funcionar vlan entre cisco e mikrotik, estava faltando add interface Vlan no mikrotik ao invés da Ether.
Quem precisar de ajuda estou ai!

Vlw.

----------


## junior.corazza

eu to com um problema parecido... mas nao consigo fazer vlans entre switch hp 1910-24g e mk.... nao consigo fazer a trunk!

alguem sabe?

----------


## AlefSS

> eu to com um problema parecido... mas nao consigo fazer vlans entre switch hp 1910-24g e mk.... nao consigo fazer a trunk!
> 
> alguem sabe?


Tenho um desse modelo também, vou subir vlan nele e se obtiver sucesso posto aqui.

----------


## Luspmais

Pegando carona no tópico do amigo, estou com problema entre vlan mk e cisco também.
Porém o meu é mais simples, estou tentando fechar sessão bgp com a operadora e simplesmente não consigo pingar no /30 do lado deles, mas a sessão v4 sobe e a v6 não sobe, por que também não tenho comunicação ICMP com v6.
Cenário: CCR1036-8G-2S+ link por fibra

Detalhe, tenho uma outra CCR dessa com mesma operadora fechando com outro circuito o BGP e esta tudo normal. 
Só esse atual link que não sobe.

Alguém sabe me dizer se a vlan quando feita no cisco tem alguma opção de marcação que possa bloquear essa comunicação icmp ?

Grato.

----------


## junior.corazza

Nao sou bom em cisco.. Sou bem fraco, mas sem duvida tem como bloquear icmp...



Enviado via Lenovo A7010a48 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Luspmais

Então, tentamos de tudo, até troquei minha CCR1036 com SFP+ por uma CCR1009 com SPF 1Gb baseado neste tópico gringo: http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=80057 
Mas mesmo assim não pingou, fechei um simples link com vlan e não pinga, daí ipv4 sobe o BGP mais ipv6 não vai nem a pau juvenal.

----------

